# Παραμετροποιημένος ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός



## Costas (Oct 10, 2008)

Φαντάζομαι ότι κομίζω γλαύκα εις Αθήνας για τους περισσότερους, αλλά, τέλος πάντων, ήθελα να γνωρίσω τον καταπληκτικό www.last.fm σε όσους τυχόν δεν τον γνωρίζουν. Καλή ακρόαση!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Σ' έχει βολέψει; Γιατί όσες φορές πάω ν΄ακούσει κάτι εκεί, άλλα του ζητάω κι άλλα μου παίζει. Εκτός κι αν δεν ξέρω εγώ να τον χειριστώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Υποτίθεται ότι του δίνεις έναν μπούσουλα κι αυτό "καταλαβαίνει" τι σ' αρέσει και παίζει αντίστοιχα τραγούδια. Εγώ του βάζω π.χ. James και παίζει και Charlatans και Inspiral Carpets και Stone Roses κ.α. Εμένα αυτό το στοιχείο της έκπληξης πολύ μου αρέσει. Αρκεί να μην μου πετάξει κανένα Bon Jovi ξαφνικά...


----------



## Costas (Oct 11, 2008)

Ακριβώς. Δεν μπορείς να του ζητήσεις τον ακριβή τίτλο (αν και μπορεί να σου τον παίξει κατά τύχη), αλλά σε μορφώνει πάνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος μουσικής, στο οποίο μπορεί να μην γνωρίζεις πολλά ονόματα. Λειτουργεί επομένως σαν μουσική εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Ξεκινάς π.χ. από Lakshmi Shankar και αυτό σε ξεναγεί από κει και πέρα σε μιαν ατέλειωτη πλειάδα Ινδών μουσικών, που θα σου έπαιρνε πολύ ψάξιμο για να μάθεις έστω και την ύπαρξή τους.
Ή γνωρίζεις μεν τον Brad Mehldau, αλλά αυτό σου γνωρίζει πολλούς άλλους που παίζουν στο δικό του στιλ, που δεν τους γνώριζες ως τότε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 11, 2008)

H ιδέα βασίζεται στο παλιό καλό Pandora, το οποίο όμως λειτουργεί μόνο για όσους είναι στις ΗΠΑ. Φημολογείται ότι το Myspace ετοιμάζει κάτι παρόμοιο, ενώ ένα άλλο site που προτείνει καλλιτέχνες, χωρίς όμως να παίζει μουσική, είναι το Music Map.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2008)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κώστα, που μου το ξαναθύμισες! Δεν το είχα εκτιμήσει πολύ όταν το πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα αλλά σήμερα ακούω από το πρωί Gypsy music και τα συναφή (από gypsy punk μέχρι Balkan rock) και την έχω καταβρεί! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Κώστα! Είχα ακουστά αυτόν τον σταθμό, αλλά δεν τον είχα επισκεφθεί ποτέ. Είναι καταπληκτικός!


----------

